# معادلات تجريبية لحساب نسبة الغاز المذاب في النفط و معامل التكوين الحجمي



## عمر فالح حسن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*​ 
*المرفقات تحتوي على نسخة من البحث*​

*Correlations for predicting solution gas-oil *
*ratio,*
*bubblepoint pressure and oil formation volume factor at*
*bubblepoint of Iran crude oils*​ 
*و قد تم ضبط هذه المعادله على بيانات لنفوط ايرانيه و من خلال مراجعتي للبحوث المنشورة حول موضوع PVT Correlations تبين لي ان ضبط البيانات لكل حقل على حدا هو افضل من استخراج معادلات عامه.*​ 
​


----------



## mohammed11sh (8 يناير 2012)

عاشت ايدك عموري


----------



## عمر فالح حسن (18 فبراير 2012)

ادلل حمودي - الباقي موجودات على الهارد الخارجي


----------



## e hka (19 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع وننتظر منك المزيد من الابداع
اخي العزيز ممكن توضح لنا اهم الاجهزه في منظومة ال pvt المتكاملة
*


----------



## rezhwan84 (30 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Pet. Eng (8 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر على هذا البحث الجيد


----------



## حرة الحرائر (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزليلا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (27 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alghazaile (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله الخير​


----------

